# My first DIY filter



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is my first DIY filter. 12 inch ABS, powered by an aqua clear 70 power head. water being in taken through polyester filling up through a plastic pot scrubbers then through some lava rock. What do yall think? What would you change or add?


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

It's on my 55 currently a GT grow out tank. Along with a marineland penguin 200 bio wheel also with full DIY media


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Loose the lava rock and fill the space with more of the pot scrubbers. They have more surface area than the lava rock, and perform the same function.


----------

